# First post! Kimber question



## mickeyblueyes (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a Target II Stainless .45. Can I simply purchase a 10mm barrel and mag and shoot? The stats for both guns look identical. If this is true where would a good place be to look for a 10mm barrel? thank you


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't follow the 10's,so it is what it is.

The mags and feedramp from a 45 aren't the problem,they're cool.A good barrel will cost you,don't go with your everyday drop-in because you will not be impressed (for the most part).Have a good barrel and bushing fit the right way (and if you know what to do with a few tools and mechanical aptitude you can).You will need a stiffer recoil spring of course,but the big thing is controlling rearward slide speed from the more intense round.While the recoil spring helps,it's the fine tuning gig.What controls the severity of the round in a pistol that's an unfixed barrel design is what hinders unlocking to about the first 1/2" of rearward travel.Jumping up on the hammer spring is common,and it won't kill the trigger feel unless you're sensitive.What works on a 1911A1 and later is revert back to the 1911 firing pin stop with the square bottom.That's where the slide recocks the hammer and the A1 had a radius put on because the troops couldn't hand rack the slide.?.Fit an oversized EGW stop to the extractor to lock it down so it can't "clock",and slightly radius the bottom instead of that huge bevel of the A1,and the rearward slide impulse is now a 9mm.A 10 will turn into a 45 easily.Mild 45s,not a short benefit like comparing to a Super.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Oops,forgot the barrels.

Kart,BarSto and Shuemann are the best barrels and each has their own websites.Others that are good are: Clark,Ed Brown (doubt it for a 10 though),Wilson,Nowlin,and I've heard Storm Lake is pretty good.Brownells carries some of them but I haven't had one of their catalogs for a few years.Their website can be a pain sometimes but barrels should pop right up easily.You could also try Midway.


----------



## mickeyblueyes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, many people do these barrel changes with Sigs and Glocks. I was hoping to hear it from the source.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

What source,Kimber? They make a 10 and it's the same frame so all you need is a barrel fit and a few pieces to control the extra recoil impulse.While you can get a drop in barrel,it may or not be a good fit.Glock,Sig,HK and the like are much more modular,1911s are not.There's no guaranty a part will drop in,many do but the chance of an ideal fit is quite low.The barrel and bushing fit to the slide and slidestop pin is your accuracy,every .001" of play means less accuracy and drop in usually comes with a lot of those thousandths.


----------



## mickeyblueyes (Nov 22, 2013)

thank you rex, you are the source I was looking for. Someone with a Wealth of knowledge.


----------

